# FurAffinity



## Laphin (Jul 26, 2005)

So, I don't think Furaffinity will last, even if it IS brought back up.  Who agrees?!


----------



## shinmew (Jul 26, 2005)

All this mess makes one feel as if it will not last. I'm not sure how much more I can deal with either. I normally can deal with things like this for a while but it is starting to get out of hand.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 26, 2005)

Well, I don't really have an opinion there, but I think my friend Spicoli has something he'd like to say on the matter


----------



## shinmew (Jul 27, 2005)

Your "friend" will just have to get over it. 

Anyhow.......

I don't know if you've been with the site since it first started, but it has had it's share of problems. The more that happen, the less people will visit. Why would an artist want to post his/her art on a site that few ever visit? I'm willing to stick with the site until less and less people start showing up. I'd hate to post art in nobody is going to be around to enjoy it. From a lurkers point of view, why go to an art site with less art getting posted due to problems with the site? A lot of artist I know from Yahoo groups ran to this place. I've not spoken to a lot of them until I found this site. Yes, I'm glad that I can speak to them again and not have to worry about one or both of our yahoo IDs getting deleted and lose a way to contact them, but it for some reason that they must go to another site, then I may lose track of them again. 

Yes, Fur Affinity means a lot to a lot of us, but so did our yahoo groups. If things go down hill, we may just have to relocate again. We artist are poor people who need a nice free place with high traffic to post our work. So it may take a lot to make us leave.... a loss in traffic could do just that. Let's just hope that all this mess does not cause that to happen.


----------



## uncia2000 (Jul 27, 2005)

shinmew said:
			
		

> I don't know if you've been with the site since it first started, but it has had it's share of problems.
> ...
> Yes, Fur Affinity means a lot to a lot of us, but so did our yahoo groups.


Agreed.

FA did have a valid excuse of sorts in that it _was_ a rush-job to help get SA refugees back up and running in a more open community, asap.
Using that particular "excuse" for anything probably wore very thin several months back, however. 

I'm sure things have the potential to work out. Goodness knows there's been enough effort put in to hope the payback would be positive for all that.
Hopefully there will be physical help to aid such efforts as well as just kind words. (And that those will be freely accepted in the spirit they are offered).

jmo... ^^


----------

